# What types of fishes can live with Cardinal tetras?



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

hello 

i was wondering what types of fishes can Cardinal Tetras stay with? I currently have in my 29 gallon tank one 4.5" Angelfish, one 4" blue gourami, one dwarf male gourami, one female dwarf gourami, one oto cat, on dwarf curvicep cichlid, 2 plecos, one black skirt tetra, 3 scissor tail rasboras, one paradise gourami, and one albino skirt tetra.

My Angelfish doesn't kill the fishes but when I put in my scissor tail rasboras, the angel didn't really bother trying to go after eating them. Even though the Angelfishs' mouth is big enough to swallow the rasboras.

Also, I try to prevent too much stress from enveloping the fishes by doing partial water changes (5 - 10%) and on Fridays I will always do a gravel wash.

I do the same for my 4 other tanks.

90, 55, 100, 150. So I guess I have 5 tanks with the 29 gallon 

All my tanks are filled with live plants, and I stick to swords, and I have water sprites too and I always keep them rooted in the gravel. I don't use any special substrate for my plants or anything like that.. just normal gravel that is easy to siphon.

I have some snails too but I think they died out from my Gouramis eating them... I saw a one a few days ago.

So I guess I put in too much information but I hope anyone can help me.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

cards grow to 2" and i believe they can mix with what u have. be careful with the angels.


----------



## RHole (Mar 21, 2009)

If you get larger cardinals they probably will be fine, though as the angel grows it may pick off some of the cardinals.

I'd rather, though, see you add a couple Skirt tetras. They're schooling fish too and would do better with the company.

But - it is, of course, your tank!


----------



## silverctr (Jun 19, 2009)

I have 5 cardinal tetras rooming with 3 sunburst platys in a 10 gallon and they all get along just fine.


----------

